# Fml -- Lmao!!



## jenee.sum (Jul 9, 2009)

FML: Your everyday life stories

FML = fuck my life

*"Today, I ran into my ex-boyfriend who dumped me after 2 1/2 years because I got fat. The last two years I've lost 68 lbs, am happier and couldn't wait to shove that in his face. So, of course the first time he see's me I'm alone, pushing a shopping cart full of ice cream for a party later. FML"
*
























 sounds like something i would do

*"Today, I was looking at my friend's dad's Facebook pictures because he recently posted a status update. I saw him at a bar with some ugly hooker that he was feeling up in almost every picture. After about 10 minutes of ridiculing and laughing at this ugly woman, I realize it's my mom in a wig. FML"
*





*"Today, my boss called me into his office to show me the web site of a potential business partner. When he began to type 'virginia' into google, it auto-completed his search with his recent search for 'virgin boy assholes'. I have to go on business trip with him tomorrow. I'm a young guy. FML"
*






*"Today, I was in the car with my mom and dad. My mom turned around and asked, "Have you had sex yet?" I said no, which is true. My dad cracked up and said, "Told you so!" My mom frowned, took out her wallet, and handed him 20$. My parents bet on my nonexistent sex life. FML"*





i know those situations happening to yourself can be pretty brutal, cuz some of them are pretty sad...but i hope this site is suppose to be humourous cuz i'm cracking up at these!

who else is finding the humour in this?


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm totally addicted to that website, I could read it all day


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 9, 2009)

so funny!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 9, 2009)

It is funny, sometimes I wonder if people just make it up....and then I think that if they do they are very creative!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I'm totally addicted to that website, I could read it all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my friend just sent it to me today, we couldn't stop laughing. it made my day!
some of them are sooo dry, but damn funny! i felt bad for laughing actually hahaha but i couldn't hold it back


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_It is funny, sometimes I wonder if people just make it up....and then I think that if they do they are very creative!_

 
it's like reading those confession stories on cosmo. i alwaysss wondered if they just made the shit up. but im sure stuff like that does happen. just hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_It is funny, sometimes I wonder if people just make it up....and then I think that if they do they are very creative!_

 

I thought the same thing cuz some of them sounds the same lol they are good tho I follow them on twitter


----------



## Asela88 (Jul 10, 2009)

ahh i ran into my ex of 2 yrs today and i havent seen him since we broke up because he left town and i knew he was back and ive been trying to go out looking perfect and the one day i just go to dunkin dounuts to get coffee i run into him..i looked like death..ugh FML..lol


----------



## beautifulxface (Jul 10, 2009)

*"Today, I caught my little brother peeping at my friend getting dressed in the bathroom. When I asked him what he was doing he said "I'm just doing what Ray does to you while you're in the bathroom." Ray is my new step dad. FML."*




*


*


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while most of them are funny, some are just WRONG.


----------

